# 104,100 Pounds of Venison Donated During Hunting Season so far



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

12/15/10 Ohio deer hunters have donated more than 104,100 pounds of venison to local food banks so far this deer season, according to FHFH and the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

